# Help Needed with Leash Aggression--also Behaviorist in Northern California Needed



## Ef1637 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,
Our wonderful 1.5YO German Shepherd mix dog continues to have issues with leash aggression to other dog's, and as she has grown she's becoming more and more difficult to handle (i'm petite, she's not!).  We adopted her at 3months of age and immediately started in training courses, so she does great with sit, stay, off, the basic commands. She loves interacting with other dog's off leash, but as soon as she's on leash and sees a dog she does not know, she turns into "cujo", barking, pulling and even lunging. 

We have had trainers tell us to just walk the other way, when you see another dog coming--tried that and it's not a great solution for us. We've tried treats, distractions, etc. Inevitably, if out for a walk someone is going to have to walk past us. 

We are becoming more and more anxious (I know NOT helpful to her), and are not even taking her for walks any longer. I won't allow my babysitter and young son to go out with her, for fear that she will take off and hurt someone. We do take her to dog parks and doggie daycare which she loves and is wonderful interacting with dogs--but again this is all off leash. 

We are using a prong collar and it's working OK, but it seems like a quick and short term "fix" when she's turning into a "pscho". She may never be a dog we can take to parks, the Farmer's Market, etc. BUT, we need to get her to a point where it's safe for her to be walked. 

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Also, any suggestions for Behavioral Specialists in the San Francisco Bay Area would be great. 

Thank you all for your time and suggestions!

Ella


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a leash aggressive dog. I'll send you a private message.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Look up Julia Priest, she is in Galt (near Stockton) and is a great trainer. She should be able to help you with your leash issues.


----------



## kristasgma (Jun 6, 2013)

Bear L said:


> I have a leash aggressive dog. I'll send you a private message.



Can I also get in on that private message? This is our problem also.....:crazy:


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

We've been into this situation before 
PM me if you need recommendation for a great trainer, I've been to multiple trainer, a few very reputable ones and i can let you know how i feel about each of them and their training method


----------

